# Portland wants to force private property owners to allow homeless to camp on their property?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If a majority of the Portland Planning and Sustainability Commission has its way, new private buildings downtown will be required to include spaces where houseless Portlanders can "rest," which could include sleeping and pitching tents.

https://www.wweek.com/news/city/201...ldings-to-provide-space-for-homeless-camping/

Another view:
https://www.dailywire.com/news/port...mpnFIEPcmOdgfsv-tirsz8PqvzLxbUIbeluQUKtOMpFyk

“ at least one member of the Portland planning and sustainability commission was clear to local reporters that the requirement is to the benefit of the city’s “unhoused,” who are often kicked off of private property for loitering, sleeping, or camping — as is (typically) a private property owner’s right.”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah. That’s a political lead balloon. Good grief.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Way to slow new construction. Yep lead balloon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

So, it seems that it will not pass?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Portland has a serious homeless situation and is working hard to finding solutions. Sure some ideas run up the flag pole won't cut the mustard. At least they are discussing the problem.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Portland has a serious homeless situation and is working hard to finding solutions. Sure some ideas run up the flag pole won't cut the mustard. At least they are discussing the problem.


Oh, glad to hear from an expert on Portland.
Is there some place with homeless that is NOT discussing the problem?
My city is. 
Is yours?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Portland has a serious homeless situation and is working hard to finding solutions. Sure some ideas run up the flag pole won't cut the mustard. At least they are discussing the problem.


What a mixed metaphor.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Why cant cities build bunk houses like we had at summer camps as kids? Cabins for boys and for girls wash bathroom house down the path and a kitchen hall. Oh ya the city really dont want to spend money they want others to do it


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I lived in Portland for a good number of years. Most of my life was in or on the outskirts of PDX. Did business in the city limits. Yes there is a huge problem of the homeless now. I have talked with some of them who came to PDX from other states because there are so many more beniffits and programs for them there. My better half has a couple of non profits to help the homeless and down on their luck there. She runs a food pantry and a group called Hand Up. Not a hand out but a hand up. They help with getting IDs, Housing and Jobs. Cloths for interviews ect. She says and I have seen it first hand. The Mayor and Governer do not want them there. As the pantry and such. The city gets federal aid based on the number of homeless. They encourage them to come to the city. They say they want to fix the problem but pass bills to let them stay on private property and fine anyone that says otherwise. The city officals like the homeless problem. It means money in their pockets. 

Dont talk about knowing the PDX issue unless you are there first hand. Dont say it wont pass because I will bet it will get through without most even knowing its there. Dont say the feds or the goverment wont shoot you just for educating about the constitution because I have seen it. I dont trust them as far as I could throw them.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

portland ???


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

ticndig said:


> portland ???


oh, sorry. I thought the articles linked were fairly clear it was Portland, Oregon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Portland Oregon has more 1 armed, homeless white females over 60 than Portland Arkansas has people. Although it is said 3 people in Portland Arkansas regularly sleep outside in the summer. 

Portland Arkansas is a town in Ashley County, Arkansas, United States. The population was 430 at the 2010 census.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like Bigfoot has been spotted in Oregon as well. Would he be considered homeless and allowed to legally defecate in your yard?
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/possib...s-hunt-for-apelike-creature-in-oregon-forests


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Looks like Bigfoot has been spotted in Oregon as well. Would he be considered homeless and allowed to legally defecate in your yard?
> https://www.foxnews.com/tech/possib...s-hunt-for-apelike-creature-in-oregon-forests


I guess I’d rather Bigfoot pooping in my yard than a person. Hopefully any diseases he carries aren’t contagious to humans. 
There’ve been Bigfoot sightings just a couple of miles from our old place on the river. So maybe he did.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Looks like Bigfoot has been spotted in Oregon as well. Would he be considered homeless and allowed to legally defecate in your yard?
> https://www.foxnews.com/tech/possib...s-hunt-for-apelike-creature-in-oregon-forests


Can you imagine Bigfoot on meth?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I guess *I’d rather Bigfoot pooping in my yard than a person.* Hopefully any diseases he carries aren’t contagious to humans.


How can you be so sure?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sasquatch poop is edible. Didn't you know?

https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/sasquatch-poop/


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> How can you be so sure?


oh, that’s a mean Squatch. . I like the one from the old Kokanee beer ads. He was more of a party guy type.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Sasquatch poop is edible. Didn't you know?
> 
> https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/sasquatch-poop/


Dayum. I bet it sells good too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> What a mixed metaphor.


We don't grow much Mustard on flagpoles down here.
I guess things don't get that deep.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I wouldn't call putting forth such ridiculous ideas "discussing the problem".
> 
> Everyone knows the problem.
> They need to be discussing solutions, and controlling private property isn't one of them.


See. 
Discussing problems. Discussing solutions.
It is two different things.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I live in Northern California, huge homeless population in our area. Many folks living in beat up campers and pitching tents - one constant at these encampments regardless if they are campers on the street or mini tent cities on the bike paths is garbage, lots and lots of garbage in piles everywhere and blowing around. Lord know where they are pooping..... My husband and I volunteer for a local nonprofit and Christmas morning we go to the Civic Center area if San Francisco to hand out hot meals, bagged lunches and winter clothing. Most of the folks we are serving are mentally ill, drug addicted or both - every year it seems to get worse. Folks shooting up right in front of you, pooping on the sidewalks, and once again garbage everywhere. Way to go Portland, Oregon! If you are trying to drive businesses and taxpayers away you are on the right track. Help for addiction and mental illness would be a better idea.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> I live in Northern California, huge homeless population in our area. Many folks living in beat up campers and pitching tents - one constant at these encampments regardless if they are campers on the street or mini tent cities on the bike paths is garbage, lots and lots of garbage in piles everywhere and blowing around. Lord know where they are pooping..... My husband and I volunteer for a local nonprofit and Christmas morning we go to the Civic Center area if San Francisco to hand out hot meals, bagged lunches and winter clothing. Most of the folks we are serving are mentally ill, drug addicted or both - every year it seems to get worse. Folks shooting up right in front of you, pooping on the sidewalks, and once again garbage everywhere. Way to go Portland, Oregon! If you are trying to drive businesses and taxpayers away you are on the right track. Help for addiction and mental illness would be a better idea.


I agree. My husband and I donate to the shelters financially and we also have been paying the monthly rent for years for various families to have a home and get back on their feet. On,y one family at a time, but it gives them What they need to get going again. My daughters and we have taken care packages around with blankets, gloves, hand warmers, snacks, etc. but it got a little scary a few times.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Forcast said:


> Why cant cities build bunk houses like we had at summer camps as kids? Cabins for boys and for girls wash bathroom house down the path and a kitchen hall. Oh ya the city really dont want to spend money they want others to do it


They do. They are called shelters. I don’t know of any cities with homeless problems without shelters, warming centers, showers, restrooms, etc.
My city also has a medical clinic for the homeless and a vet clinic for their pets.
The city built some and charities built others.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

A politician with a suggestion like this is probably doing one of two things (a) being a wingnut, or (b) finding a creative way to keep a long standing and critical issue in discussion. Let's consider for a moment, the possibility of (b).

I think the subtext this councilor is going for is: "if we don't deal with our endemic homelessness problem, it will become permanent, and then we will need to start accommodating in our design approvals". By saying it the way she did, she creates enough consternation, that people actually start discussing more practical solutions. 

One idea would be to slap a surtax or specific condition on design approval and/or zoning. Something like "if you design a commercial building of 80,000 sq ft., you have to provide .5 acres of land for affordable housing development somewhere in metropolitan Portland". Not the same as allowing camping, and way easier to implement.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> I live in Northern California, huge homeless population in our area. Many folks living in beat up campers and pitching tents - one constant at these encampments regardless if they are campers on the street or mini tent cities on the bike paths is garbage, lots and lots of garbage in piles everywhere and blowing around. Lord know where they are pooping..... My husband and I volunteer for a local nonprofit and Christmas morning we go to the Civic Center area if San Francisco to hand out hot meals, bagged lunches and winter clothing. Most of the folks we are serving are mentally ill, drug addicted or both - every year it seems to get worse. Folks shooting up right in front of you, pooping on the sidewalks, and once again garbage everywhere. Way to go Portland, Oregon! If you are trying to drive businesses and taxpayers away you are on the right track. Help for addiction and mental illness would be a better idea.


 Here in socal I have been intently involved with the homeless situation,....there is more food, programs shelter available than you can imagine, a long with drug rehabs, mental care etc etc etc.


After many years of one on one and many long talks etc etc etc etc etc etc,......I can honestly unequivocally tell you, most do not want the "Conditional" help,...any that want it get it......period.


Once again, this is a people problem, not logistics,...…………..while you might turn your head is disapproval or pity them, they are happy or at the minimal doing exactly what they want to do. While many feel the need to help, they do not feel the same as you.

Most have money, more food than they can eat,.....here is the huge shocker for most, they want exactly what everyone else in the world wants,....to be left alone. Many do not understand why in a free country they are not free to live as they please, they must conform to anothers idea of living baffles them. 

Of course, if you would like to give them food, money etc, they are not going to say no...…..who would.


Top comment universally from all I have interacted with is they just want to be left alone to pursue their idea of the American dream, not forced to comply with yours...….


Most people from all walks of life world wide have about the same wants, its a human thing, not a demographic thing.

Most people who have a full belly, a few vices and are left to themselves are happy...….content.....as long as they are not starving or freezing and have a few vices most are content from the top to the bottom of society.

I could post hundreds of examples,....you will understand or not,you will get it or not...….regardless of my input.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

shawnlee said:


> Here in socal I have been intently involved with the homeless situation,....there is more food, programs shelter available than you can imagine, a long with drug rehabs, mental care etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> After many years of one on one and many long talks etc etc etc etc etc etc,......I can honestly unequivocally tell you, most do not want the "Conditional" help,...any that want it get it......period.
> ...


So what are you saying? Should the homeless be free to sleep on private property because a city is forcing owners to provide places for them, and sprawl in city halls, shoot up in libraries, urinate and defecate in public, because that is the life they want?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oh, glad to hear from an expert on Portland.
> Is there some place with homeless that is NOT discussing the problem?
> My city is.
> Is yours?


 Mine isn’t


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Mine isn’t


What city do you live in?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> So what are you saying? Should the homeless be free to sleep on private property because a city is forcing owners to provide places for them, and sprawl in city halls, shoot up in libraries, urinate and defecate in public, because that is the life they want?


 Why not ?
When you create a problem you have to expect to get a problem.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Technically I live just outside the city limits


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Technically I live just outside the city limits


What city?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Why not ?
> When you create a problem you have to expect to get a problem.


What problem did I create?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Why not ?
> When you create a problem you have to expect to get a problem.


That made absolutely no sense.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> That made absolutely no sense.


I think Harold and Harrell are to blame because they opened the toll booth.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> What problem did I create?


Do you own property in downtown Portland?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> That made absolutely no sense.


That’s probably because you’re not a homeless person in Portland Oregon


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Do you own property in downtown Portland?


What city do you live in that has a homeless problem and no shelters?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think Harold and Harrell are to blame because they opened the toll booth.


You are right


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> That’s probably because you’re not a homeless person in Portland Oregon


Does it make sense to you?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> You are right


Then what happened to John?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> That made absolutely no sense.


Does that surprise you?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Does that surprise you?


Just wait until you hear about John


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I wouldn't call putting forth such ridiculous ideas "discussing the problem".
> 
> Everyone knows the problem.
> They need to be discussing solutions, and controlling private property isn't one of them.


really ?
Who are you to tell them what to do where they live? You once told me it was none of my business what local residents did it in an area even though it kept me from traveling through a public way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Just wait until you hear about John


I already heard.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I already heard.


What about the twins, Harold and Harrell?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> What about the twins, Harold and Harrell?


Them too.
And the Indian.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sasquatch poop.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

ticndig said:


> portland ???



Portland Maine also has somewhat of a homeless population, unfortunately.
You're welcome to google it if you don't want to take my word for it. 

I don't know if letting homeless people sleep on private property is the answer.
new problems call for new solutions? I think its a creative idea but the private property people should be allotted the money the city is supposedly getting for having homeless people. 
wow though, isn't the problem so huge? is there anything worse than not having a HOME ?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

painterswife said:


> Sasquatch poop.



This might be my new swear word
"ah Sasquatch poop!"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Virtue signaling.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Random meaningless phrases


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Virtue signaling.


Lolly Pop


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Lolly Pop


Are for suckers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Are for suckers.


It is a sucker


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

For suckers


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Y'all are a hoot.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Just wait until you hear about John


"Are you gon' be hea when John gets hea?"


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> So what are you saying? Should the homeless be free to sleep on private property because a city is forcing owners to provide places for them, and sprawl in city halls, shoot up in libraries, urinate and defecate in public, because that is the life they want?


 Of course not, is it legal for you or me to do that ?


They need to follow the same laws we do,.....


But working, living in a house,taking a regular shower etc etc are not laws, they are lifestyle choices.


Closing all public restrooms, giving them 300 dollar illegal camping tickets and then when they do not appear in court issuing warrants and clogging the system up with them are not answers either.


I am sure some usable property exists for them...…..around here it was a strip along a freeway no one can see or uses and the river bottom no one can see or uses...….


The problem is all the conditional help and micromanagement.

They cleaned those areas out because they "Might" do drugs there, just like we might do drugs at home,...they "might" get drunk there, just like we might get drunk at home,....etc etc etc,...….so the few areas they have have conditions on the help......no drinking, drug tests etc etc etc, so they avoid those places at all costs.

PS, tickets/laws/jail is not a deterrent for those who have nothing, they do not care, they look at it as a time to get cleaned up, well fed, take care of any bedbug/lice/medical problems and get 3 hots and a cot, clean clothes , a haircut etc. They see it as no way shape or form of a punishment.

Masny of them are quite confused why they would write broke homeless people a illegal camping ticket for $300 bucks who have no money to pay it and no way to court to show up and not pay it,...they said it seems like a waste of taxpayers money to send the police on endless warrant calls and ticket writing and then lock them up for a couple weeks and spend all that money on them because they wanted sleep......so even they get it.


It all starts with a certain element that feels compelled to "Do something" when no one asked for help and that "Something" is costing us millions, creating hassle for the police they do not need to be dealing with, a cost taxpayers dislike, populating the jail system and not even the homeless care for it...…..


The latest response here has been close down the public bathrooms, which results in people who even smell worse and deficate more in public and in front of businesses which leads to them calling the police, where they might not have if they were not funkin the place up,which leads to more of a burden on the system etc etc etc ad nauseum.....


A simple" igatta go bad" can turn in to a misdermeanor or indecent exposure and depending if the DA is looking for numbers can turn in to being put on the sexual deviant list if they pick it up...….its a snowball problem and the we need to do something crowd is just making it worse.


Here it is as we sit today...…..


Help is there...

Medical
Rehab
Counseling
Shelter
Food
Clothing
Mental, because that's part of the medical and a lot are on meds for behavior/mental issues but are non med compliant, so they had to receive mental health care to be put on those meds.

I agree there is a problem and I agree it would be nice to mitigate it,....

But.…..

Where is the deterrent to these unacceptable behaviors,...because monetary penalties are no good, punitive is no good, incarceration is no good, does not work.


I know going off half cocked and running down the hill to kick the hornets nest is a bad idea, just to say we are doing something.


I know the conditional help is no help at all...…...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Are for suckers.


You bit


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Then what happened to *John*?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Y'all are a hoot.


Hooters aren't allowed in GC.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

The homeless community in Portland is out of control. It scares me to even go to some neighborhoods there when I go there every other weekend. I don't know what the solution is to the homeless problem but I hope one is found soon


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

What rights do squatters have in Oregon? 

Could those homeless people could be entitled to own a portion of someone's property if they were to camp in someone's privately owned yard long enough?


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

There was a time when would go to Seattle and shop. Things got bad so started going to Portland, now wouldn't set foot in the town. Drive around it as much as I can when traveling in the motor home. If I shop out of town now, go to Boise. Did not notice a problem when there in September.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Looks like Bigfoot has been spotted in Oregon as well. Would he be considered homeless and allowed to legally defecate in your yard?
> https://www.foxnews.com/tech/possib...s-hunt-for-apelike-creature-in-oregon-forests


That dude can crap where ever he wants too! I'm not going to argue with him about it!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wr said:


> What rights do squatters have in Oregon?
> 
> Could those homeless people could be entitled to own a portion of someone's property if they were to camp in someone's privately owned yard long enough?


Good question. They shouldn't have any rights to squat on privately owned property that any rightful owner is paying taxes on. Abandoned, unclaimed property, if one can still find it may be different.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Good question. They shouldn't have any rights to squat on privately owned property that any rightful owner is paying taxes on. Abandoned, unclaimed property, if one can still find it may be different.


interesting. I’ve seen this happen here in WA too. It’s pretty outrageous that a property owner would have to pay an attorney for this.
https://www.heraldandnews.com/news/...cle_23d8e27e-c856-584f-ba92-a990d4508ba8.html


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Squatters rights are usually an outgrowth of some other right property of property. 
And they are actually very important to landowners. 
Without squatters rights landowners would have no rights


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Squatter rights do NOT fall under the Land owner laws. There are specific laws regarding this. They must prove they have had pocession of the property for a set period of time or longer. I think its over 2 years. They must also prove they honestly own the property. THis then puts them into adverse pocession laws. Any time less than this is put into the Land Lord tenant laws, inwhich case there must be a contract of somesort stating the squatter or tenant had permission to be there in the first place. Usually takes up to 90 days to get them out. Out no time does the squatter have the property owner rights or laws on there side. Only the delay in the court getting all the proper documantaion in place and checked.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

54metalman said:


> Squatter rights do NOT fall under the Land owner laws. ..........Out no time does the squatter have the property owner rights or laws on there side. Only the delay in the court getting all the proper documantaion in place and checked.


 Those rights that you’re talking about that take 90 days to get the squatter out of there ?whose rights are they ?those are landowner rights. 
So those 90 days of squatters rights come from landowner rights So those 90 days of squatters rights come from landowner rights
And if those squatters have any color of law on their side the system can take literally years to get them out of there. 
Anyone can legally write a quick claim deed any piece of property in the country and that squatter can take that quick claim deed court and turn it into years of time on the property
And why is that? It’s because of landowner rights
Can you see now how squatters rights flow from landowner rights?
They are the in evitable result of trying to be fair in disputs between land owners. 
And that is why you don’t find the rights to protect squatters under a special squatters section they are essentially the antimatter in land owners rights


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have removed a major bickering tangent and issued warnings where appropriate.

Folks please avoid bickering with each other and calling each other names. This is Gen Chat and Admin asks that we remain living room at a family gathering civil as has been the policy for 18 years.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

54metalman said:


> I lived in Portland for a good number of years. Most of my life was in or on the outskirts of PDX.


God Bless you for doing the hard part!


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> If a majority of the Portland Planning and Sustainability Commission has its way, new private buildings downtown will be required to include spaces where houseless Portlanders can "rest," which could include sleeping and pitching tents.
> 
> https://www.wweek.com/news/city/201...ldings-to-provide-space-for-homeless-camping/
> 
> ...


Hey, we have a homeless problem and do not have a clue what to do about it, so let's hand the problem off on small business owners as if they do not have enough crap to deal with already!


----------

